# Help Identifying Early Czech Zbrojovka Brno Bicycle Parts



## thisoldbike (May 7, 2015)

Hello again Sports fans!  I could use some help identifying these parts from my 1920s Czech made Zbrojovka Brno in order to repair or replace them.

Image #1 and #2 show the 3-speed shifter mechanism.  The chain runs thru the 'V' section and when the gear is selected the arm pivots (left to right) and positions the chain on the correct gear (See image #3 for pic of 3-speed cassette).  The 'V' section must have broken off at some point and the repair was crudely executed.  I would like to find a replacement but there are no markings or other identifiers.  The cassette and most other components, gears etc. read F&S ... not sure what this means or if its the maker.

Image #4 and #5 show some type of seal followed by an oval washer that was seated between the outer side of the rear wheel (between the wheel and spoke screw).  The large seal came off of the crank.  The small one came off of the rear Torpedo hub.  Both are hollow and it appears that there was felt in the grove.  Again, no maker marks found.  I wonder if these are still available ... what ever you call them ... or if a modern seal can be used.  And what about those odd washers?

Last pic is the bike prior to taking her apart.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 7, 2015)

F&S more than likely is Fichtel and Sachs, a German bike parts maker.  The repaired fork does not look bad at all and if it works I would keep it since another one is unlikely to surface.  How is your German? There are some German old bike nerd boards that could be helpful but you will need to get past the "All your base are belong to us" grade machine translation.  A Lot of Germans speak English but not all and not all that do speak or read it well.  You can cut new felts with a gasket cutter, but modern grease works better than old fashioned oil in most cases so you don't need the felt.


----------



## thisoldbike (May 7, 2015)

Hi Andrew.  Thanks for the info.  I'll do some research on Fichtel and Sachs ... who knows maybe I can eventually identify this odd shifter.  With the number of bikes produced during this time you'd think some would have survived but who knows.  My big concern is when I have these parts replated ... if any get lost in the process I'll be in big trouble.

As for my German ... its about as good as my cooking ... and lets just say I am happy that my wife does most of the cooking 

Now those old felt seals are out-of-round so I hope I can find modern replacements.  They keep the bearings in position so they are needed but metal is really thin and they bend easily.  Any idea if they are still made or what type of modern seal might work?  Any idea as to why the rear wheel had those oval washers and if that are still needed?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 7, 2015)

Could you horse the seals back into position? If they got out of round you could probably get them round again with a bushing driver and with modern grease they don't need to be oil tight.  The spoke washers might have been added as a repair when an original spoke pulled through the wheel.  Someone who knew more about the bike than you do added them for a reason, so I would keep them. For some background information on the shifter, check out a copy of "The Dancing Chain" by Frank Berto.  It's pretty encyclopedic by year and might have some information.  For English Language help there is the British Veteran Cycle Club- not a lot of on-line presence, but membership does get you on-line access to their library.  I was bad and let my membership lapse, but their magazine and newsletter really put the Wheelmen to shame.
http://www.cyclepublishing.com/cyclingbooks/dc.html
http://www.v-cc.org.uk/
You have a VERY  cool bike ...


----------



## thisoldbike (May 7, 2015)

I think I can get the seals into a usable shape ... if not I can probably find a modern seal.  I plan to use the bike once restored so want to make sure I do the little things right.  I'm a vintage Porsche 356 owner and have gone through the pain, agony and joy of the restoration process ... taking on this bike is going to be much much more fun!

Thanks for the info on the book and other bike sites.  I have no real expertise with in this area and appreciate the help.   Oh ... posted the actual bike in case this helps you and others who view the post ....


----------



## thisoldbike (May 7, 2015)

Andrew ... Success!  I looked at 'The Dancing Chain' table of contents and did an image search on 'The First Derailleurs' which lead me to the exact part as the one on this Czech bike!!!   Its called a Super Champion Course (as mine is an alloy metal and not steel) ... how cool is that! So now I am thinking that the bike is not from 1923 but maybe 1933 (the date stamp on the Torpedo hub is badly worn).  Here's the scoop ... and another BIG thank you for chiming in here.

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=bc3da1e4-b311-4bfb-97e8-188d94cae7eb

Super Champion Professional Tour de France with a chain detensioner with a wing nut on the shift lever to operate a cable attached to the tension arm. The Dancing Chain states: Super Champion had three models:the basic steel Super Champion Standard; aluminum alloy Super Champion Course; Super Champion Professional with a chain detensioner, which was called the Tour de France after Lapebie's 1937 victory.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2015)

Check this one out: 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73592-Early-postwar-British-lightweight

Shifter looks nearly identical?


----------



## thisoldbike (May 18, 2015)

Yes indeed.  Same shifter ... I think this is the later Tour de France model based on the chain tensioner.  Thanks for posting this ...


----------



## sam (May 24, 2015)

Those washers can be rebuilt. Be carful and pry them apart. Make the felt out of an old felt hat---helps if your in Texas ---we have lots of old cowboy hats around. but I'm sure any brand will work.


----------

